# South bend 9 countershaft



## Cheeseheadkeith (Mar 22, 2020)

Does anybody know what the difference between the two countershaft sizes are?  I’m assuming one is for 120v motor and the other is for 230v?
The smaller size has a big price on eBay.


----------



## TomKro (Mar 22, 2020)

From the looks of the various hardware on e-bay, the 2nd picture appears to be similar to a flat belt drive setup.  

Some of those on e-bay really are pricey.  

There's a flat belt version on Craigslist outside of Harrisburg, PA.  That one is going for $100, but the seller won't ship it.


----------



## Cheeseheadkeith (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for the input. I’ve seen pics of the smaller one with flat belt as well. A lot can happen in 70 years of existence to these machines so it’s really hard to know the original design intent when your less than half the age of the machine you own!!!! Too bad Wisconsin isn’t exactly local pickup from Harrisburg PA


----------



## Cheeseheadkeith (Mar 26, 2020)

So for anyone interested I bought the smaller countershaft on eBay. Aside from the motor mount hole being of a smaller footprint, the countershaft itself sits about a full inch shorter.  I’m guessing the larger one was for the 10” lathes and the other one is for the 9”. Just a guess based on what I’m seeing.


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 27, 2020)

The 9" has 2 hole patterns for motor one for 3 phase and one for single phase. I made a adapter plate to use for the single phase and also the motor pulley is different size too from 3 phase to single. I also use a link belt with my flat belt pulleys for the last 10 years and works fine. Link belt is installed in about 5 minutes once you line up the pulleys to track right.
Paul


----------



## Manual Mac (Mar 27, 2020)

A little late but the smaller countershaft assembly (although mine is for flat belt, not V-belt) looks like what’s on my 1938 SB 9” model C.
Also mine is 1/4 hp 110v 1725rpm, and can make the leather belt slip with heavy or fast cut. 
More hp wouldn’t do me any good.
Jf134, does the link belt grip much more than the leather belt? I put a new belt on years ago, & almost bought a link belt at the time.
The problem might be that my flat pulleys are completely slick after all these years use. 
Cheers, Mac


----------



## pjf134 (Mar 28, 2020)

The link belt will not slip, so the motor belt needs to be a v belt and it will slip in case there is a problem. My lathe is a flat pulley with a 1/2 hp motor. When I got the lathe nothing moved and the oil dried up in the gearbox, which was a pain because the tapered pins were facing the wrong way and took awhile to free up. After the rebuild everything works great now. The lathe is a 1968 model.
Paul


----------

